
Estimated Cost of the DMT Machine Elves Prime Factorization Experiment - palimpsests
https://qualiacomputing.com/2018/10/15/estimated-cost-of-the-dmt-machine-elves-prime-factorization-experiment/
======
gaspoweredcat
this paper must have been written quite some time ago if near half a bitcoin
was only worth $130.

on another note despite my many experiences with DMT i have never once
encountered an entity of any sort nor have i had any spiritual or meaningful
experiences (this holds true for all psychedelics i have tried) just a lot of
colours and a feeling of comfort and happiness.

although i do often wonder why that is as so many others have experienced it,
maybe its something to do with being autistic

